# NET::ERR_CERT_COMMON_NAME_INVALID when visiting google.com



## TDMoor

Hello everyone,

I've been struggling with a problem since 20 Jan '21. Every time I try to visit google.com, I receive the "NET::ERR_CERT_COMMON_NAME_INVALID" error. Your connection is not private. When I dig deeper, visiting google.com seems to want to redirect me to google.com.vn (I live in the country Georgia, far away from Vietnam). This google.com.vn seems to have an invalid SSL certificate.

I only have this problem when I visit google.com specifically. Other websites work just fine, and other Google TLDs, like google.com.br, google.nl, or google.de work just fine too. I have the same problem in incognito and in other browsers like Edge (I use Chrome normally). I also have the same problem when I connect to a different country with a VPN.

I tried clearing my SSL cache, restarting my computer, clearing browser cache and cookies, etc. Nothing works. I ran antivirus and antimalware scans and there's nothing fishy on my laptop. This problem happens on my home wifi network and only on my laptop.

Does anyone have an idea what the problem is and how I can fix this?


----------



## TDMoor

Okay, I have an important update on this. I solved the google.com privacy error by deleting all SSL certificates that were issued by DigiCert Global Root G1A. As far as I understand, these are the wrong certificates. google.com works fine now. But while digging a little deeper on this, I discovered that the real problem lies with some kind of malware that I'm now struggling to remove from my laptop. 

Apparently there's a proxy script running on my laptop that redirects to http://127.0.0.1:86/. This address downloads a file called "download" which has some code that basically sets up the proxy whenever I visit Google, YouTube, Ebay, Amazon, etc.

So far, I've:

deleted the 127.0.0.1:86 in all entries in regedit.
deleted the "download" file everywhere on my laptop
used Malwarebytes' Adwcleaner to remove malware
used HitmanPro to delete malware
These help in removing some malware, but it fails removing in the proxy script. Every time I browse, this darn proxy activates itself again. Anyone has any suggestions here? I'm at a loss and might completely reformat my PC if required.


----------



## satrow

I'd begin by resetting all browsers to their defaults and forcing a full reboot or a full shutdown and a fresh boot.









How to Reset Default Settings in an Internet Browser


Instructions for how to reset and restore the default settings in an Internet browser.




www.computerhope.com


----------



## TDMoor

satrow said:


> I'd begin by resetting all browsers to their defaults and forcing a full reboot or a full shutdown and a fresh boot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to Reset Default Settings in an Internet Browser
> 
> 
> Instructions for how to reset and restore the default settings in an Internet browser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.computerhope.com


Thank you for your reply, satrow. So I managed to fix it by changing my proxy settings to "auto-detect settings" and changing a few regedit settings. The one ultimately that did it was changing the group policy settings so only one user could change things (and that user was me). No more 127.0.0.1:86 problems!


----------

